# Tanatside Hunt



## herewego (4 October 2011)

I have just started hunting again after a break of about ten years. Have been out three times now with the Tanatside Hunt and was made very welcome. Everyone has been so friendly.
How nice in this day and age to find such a friendly bunch.

Im looking forward to the hunting season, and after jumping a few fences today I think my horse is too !!


----------



## VOM (4 October 2011)

That's nice, funny to read this post as I used to go out with them years ago. Beautiful country. Enjoy.


----------



## billyslad (5 October 2011)

good for you , spoeaking to someone else the other day that had been out with them


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (10 January 2012)

One of my old horses is now with Marge at Tanatside  His pic was in the recent feature, was sooooooo proud !


----------



## L&M (11 January 2012)

So when are you coming out again 'herewego', and have you grown any grass yet!!

funkyfilly - which horse was it that owned? I think Marge was on Barney for the h&H report and he has proven to be a real character.

I am lucky enough to susbcribe to the Tanatside and have done so for the last 5 seasons. We moved out of the country 2 yrs ago, but have stayed with them as are such a friendly, supportive bunch, with stunning country and canny hounds.

In those 5 seasons I have gone from a novice, nervous non hunting rider, to a confident  fanatic. I have acheived so much them, including being awarded my hunt buttons, being a mounted steward at their p-2-p and being in the inter hunt realy team, and owe all these honours to our lovely hunt.

Hope you all saw our report in the Xmas H & H, and if anyone wants to visit, you are all welcome!


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (11 January 2012)

Yep Barney used to be mine :S yes he has always been a bit of a character, loved that horse so much though, really broke my heart for him to go ...


----------



## L&M (11 January 2012)

Don't worry - Marge really enjoys him rest asured he is in a 5 star home.....

(Have pm'd you)


----------



## Custard Cream (12 January 2012)

What a small world! The Tanatside are tenants of my OH's father. I hope to come out one day, especially if they are so friendly!


----------

